# What Do You Carry?



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

Memory and battery-wise?

I always seem to over-pack. I'll take 40GB of memory and 8 batteries.

I can't imagine ever really needing all of that.

What do you take?


----------



## sm4him (Mar 4, 2014)

Kinda depends, but generally:

LOTS of memory. Because it takes up almost no space or weight. Whether I carry one extra card or eight of them, I put them in the same little case, so carrying eight extras is just as easy as carrying one. 

Batteries: For the camera, none. I *need* to get an extra or two but I haven't yet.  I *do* have a gripped camera, and I always make sure both batteries are fully charged before heading off. It's never been a problem, not even once--but still, if I had them available, I'd take two extras.

Now if I plan to use my flashes, that's a "whole other story."


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 4, 2014)

We're about 5 days from our DC trip and this is what I'm packing as far as cards and batteries. 

1X Battery 

2X 32GB SD cards
2X 32GB CF cards
2X 16GB SD cards
2X 16GB CF cards 

(D800 uses both cards)

I would take extra batteries but this is more of a family vacation than work. I've never used up a whole battery during one days outting. The wife generally takes a mid day break and I recharge batteries during that time.


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2014)

My view is try to have more than you need on average so that when the extreme happens you're ready for it.

At present only two batteries - I should really get some more at some point, but so long as I keep them charged they last me a full day without worries

AA Battery wise I carry a few packs of space AAs for flashes; I also use my 8 AA pixel battery pack when I can to further cut down on the drain of the in-flash batteries

Memory card wise a single 16GB in the camera and several 4GB cards spare (another area I need to invest more in ideally).


----------



## bribrius (Mar 4, 2014)

:smileys:

sorry about the other post it was my first thought.

couple cards and one battery I only do day shooting or a couple hours at night nothing long. only time I ran out of bat was out All day. I always charge and clean lens ahead and prepare. I empty memory cards soon as I get home. im methodical. since I ran out that time I am planning to carry a extra now.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2014)

Load up the cam with two 32 gb cards or one 32 and a 64 if I am shooting video. I only have 4 batteries so I take all of them.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2014)

My working kit has 4Gb cards in both bodies and 6 more in a card wallet, along with two spare batteries for each body, and (depending on where I am in my charging cycle) 20-30 rechargable AA batteries for speedlights and whatever else.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 4, 2014)

another question could be. how many lens you carry and why? That is my new concern..... Bags getting heavy


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2014)

Depends on what I'm shooting.  I have at least two batteries & two cards in the camera.  If I'm sans the grip, then the second battery is in a pocket.

As for cards, I rarely fill up the two 16g in the camera, even shooting in Back-Up mode.  I carry a couple extra cards in the pocket in case a card fails.

That's just when I'm out shooting for the day, afternoon, morning, evening, etc.

For long-term shooting, like vacations, 4 batteries, 3 chargers (2AC and 1DC), and 28 cards plus a 500gb hard drive to back everything up.



bribrius said:


> another question could be. how many lens you  carry and why? That is my new concern..... Bags getting heavy



Again, depends on what I'm shooting.  I may carry just the 17-35, plus a 50 and 105 with one camera.  I may take the 24-120 and 70-200 on two cameras. I may just have the 28-200 alone.  Or just the 70-200 plus the 1.7TC.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

Hehehehe... I knew the gun answers would come in pretty short order.






Hehehehe... But, back to memory and batteries...


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2014)

bribrius said:


> another question could be. how many lens you carry and why? That is my new concern..... Bags getting heavy



Depends entirly on the situation including

1) What I'm intending to shoot

2) How I'm intending to shoot it

3) Where I'm going

4) How I'm  travelling (both to the site of the shoot and around the site itself when arrived). 

5) What else I might want to potentially shoot

6) Who I'm going with and what the occasion is (prime example going out with family for an evenings walk chances are a single lens is all I'll ever be given time to use whilst if out on a purely photographic trip I'll have more time  to swap around or play with other items). 


Early on you can carry everything because its typically entry level - small and light. As a kit grows it gets too cumbersome and we all have to go through that learning phase of discovering what and how we like to shoot and thus what we do and don't want to bring with us.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > another question could be. how many lens you carry and why? That is my new concern..... Bags getting heavy
> ...


Thanks. That's the point im at now. what do I bring? im afraid im going to miss something I want to shoot.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm hoping for a Ruger SR9. Just need to sell my D7000 first.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 4, 2014)

2 X 16GB Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 MB, 3 batteries, 2 chargers,my Lenses,my rocket blower and cleaning stuff and water so I don't pass out from dehydration and my iPhone. Food and snacks are optional.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, silly Americans and thier guns 

I carry in my film kit

1 body
1 additional lens maybe
Speedlite flash
8X AA batteries
4 or 5 rolls of film
Rocket blower
Spare lens cap

Digital kit:

1 body
1 addditional lens maybe
8x AA batteries (can go in my china-grip)
2x 8GB SD card
Rocket blower
Spare lens cap


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 4, 2014)

~100 GB of memory and 2 batteries. 

Who needs a gun, I have bear spray.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 4, 2014)

Memory and battery wise:  Always the two batteries in the grip, and 4 8g memory cards.  I have never filled two cards on an outing, shooting large raw files most of the time.


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 4, 2014)

bribrius said:


> another question could be. how many lens you carry and why? That is my new concern..... Bags getting heavy



As mentioned above, it all depends on what I'm shooing or if I'm traveling and how I'm traveling. 

My basic walk around set up is my D800 w/28-70mm 2.8 1-32GB SD & 1-32GB CF card (tripod and cable remote for night time)

Sports set up is about the same but I sub in my 70-200mm 2.8 VR II. 

Traveling all depends if I'm driving or flying. I'll load everything up if we're driving but I'll cut back as much as possible when flying. I'm talking lens and flashes etc.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I use a Black Rapid RS-5 for a strap, so plenty of storage there.  In the strap I usually carry a spare Sandisk Extreme Pro 16 GB memory card, I've never had to use it but always nice to know it's there just in case.  In the strap I also carry microfiber cloth, an allen wrench, the battery cover for my D5200, and a couple of spare batteries.  My D5200 is gripped and it takes quite a while to run through both batteries, usually several zoo walks at least.  I use a 64 gb Sandisk Extreme pro for it, I've never filled it on a single outing shooting RAW only, but I have the 16 on hand just in case.

I've purchased a small messenger style bag (A tamrac explorer 400) that I will use to carry lenses while I'm on the go, depends on what I need based on where I am and what I'm shooting.  At the zoo most likely I'll carry the 85 mm 1.8 for indoor shots, the 70-200 mm 2.8 for outdoor stuff and the 1.4x and 2x teleconverters so I pretty much have everything covered.  If I'm going to be shooting planes, trains or automobiles most likely the 50 mm and 85 mm and whatever I end up picking up for a wider angle lens - got my eye on a 17-50mm Sigma 2.8 with OS to fill that role at the moment, most likely be purchsing that next payday.

The rest of the equipment is in the car, in the backpack so I can pretty much configure the explorer any way I need for the shooting situation and carry only the stuff I really need to have, the backpack is just used to get everything too and from the car easily.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah ive got some ancient Oyster brand camera bag which came with my body. Surprisingly well made, like it as its holster style and the right shape to fit a body with a telephoto lens attached, and ready.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2014)

Memory...I keep two, 8-gig cards in the camera, and have two, separate mini card-wallets with an extra 8-gig, and then three 4-gigs, and a few 2-gigs.

I carry ONE battery much of the time, with a spare in the car, but each battery is good for 2,000 or more shots, and I have full battery life-cycle stage, shots recorded, and percent of charge remaining at the press of a button.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

I bring another person to carry my camera gear.


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 4, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> Who needs a gun, I have bear spray.



I'll actually walk to and from a lot of my locations carrying a can of mace in one hand. It's completely legal and easier to access than my firearm when I'm all loaded down.


----------



## terri (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi kids!    :sun:    Here's an excerpt from the TPF guidelines, aka FAQ's:



> *While images containing firearms depicted for the sake of art are  permitted, discussion of firearms and related politics is not.  Like  politics and religion, it is another hot button topic that can lead to  inflammatory discussion.  Such discussion posts will be removed by the  moderating team.



OP: the wording of your thread title seemed contrived to invite this discussion, so you might want to re-think such posts in the future.    In keeping with the intent of the guideline, since there is nothing particularly "artful" in these images, the thread has been cleaned up to stay on topic.

Thankee!


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

terri said:


> Hi kids!    :sun:    Here's an excerpt from the TPF guidelines, aka FAQ's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to be honest, I'm a little stunned that my photo was removed. I was unaware of the rule.

I understand that guns can be a hot button topic but, like anything else, those who wrongly engage in heated debate about them should be dealt with. 

Banning photos of inanimate objects is incredible and, to be honest, it's something I never dreamed I would see here.

Besides, "artful" is subjective, is it not? I wasn't aware that there's now a panel who determines what is and isn't "artful". Who are those people?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


>



It needn't be. I don't understand why this discussion can't be handled maturely and politely.

In all seriousness, I think we should have access to a list of all the things we're not allowed to show photos of, and the relevant justification.

If my thread title was something as photographically innocuous as "What do you shoot with?", I wonder if it would've been viewed in the same way.

I'm sorry, this is just something that's profoundly surprising to me. 

I would very much appreciate a moderator or administrator explaining the "nothing particularly artful" determination. I could spend hours a day finding things here that are "nothing particularly artful"...


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2014)

sorry Steve, my bad. 
I should have known better. 
didn't mean to derail your thread.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 4, 2014)

I take about 64 GB of SD cards, but they're spread over 2 16GB cards and one 32 GB card.

And with batteries I just take all that I have...which is 3 batteries. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> It needn't be. I don't understand why this discussion can't be handled maturely and politely.



Rotflmao.. um.. Steve.. this was sarcasm right?  I mean it would pretty much have to be wouldn't it?  Mature and polite behavior.. here.. lol..


----------



## terri (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kids!    :sun:    Here's an excerpt from the TPF guidelines, aka FAQ's:
> ...



You may not have been active while the discussion was going on, so you missed the update.   If you think that banning the gun shots is something you never would have seen here, you must have never paid any attention - we never allowed it, and this goes back to when Chase owned the joint.   The new policy is actually _more_ lenient as now posters who include weaponry in an image that is telling a story (or other artful endeavor) and other shots that show family heirloom or other collections are now permitted.   They were not permitted before.    The moderators, admins and owners decide what passes as artful, and it's not difficult to determine by the criteria I just mentioned (telling a story, making a statement, etc.) rather than a show & tell type image that has nothing to do with the original intent of your thread here.  

We're sorry you weren't aware of the current (or past) policy, but hopefully this clears it up for you.   These images were reported by members who are aware, btw, and they were correct to do so.    Any further discussion of policy should be taken to PM, so we don't derail your thread any further.        Thanks!

Carry on!


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

terri said:


> ...and other shots that show *family heirloom* or other collections are now permitted.



The gun in the photo was left to me by my father, who passed away on February 15...


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

terri said:


> The moderators, admins and owners decide what passes as artful...



This is stunning...


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > ...and other shots that show *family heirloom* or other collections are now permitted.
> ...



See now that's an interesting question.  I own two guns at the moment, a 10 gauge side by side long tom that belonged to my grandfather.  I'm not sure if it really qualifies as a "gun" so much as an artillery piece.  The second is an M1911A1 that was carried on Iwo Jima by my Uncle Pete.  Both I guess could be considered heirlooms.


----------



## illuminating_light (Mar 4, 2014)

2 16 gig high speed cards and only 1 battery for the time being. I plan to get another for back up, but as of now, have not exceeded it's longevity on a day out.


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > ...and other shots that show *family heirloom* or other collections are now permitted.
> ...



Context is also important and within the context of this thread that information was neither presented (that I recall) nor was it relevant to the direction the thread was going in which was a general "here's my gun". As a result all the gun photos/posts were treated equally for all members (including, you might note, moderators whose posts/gun photos were previous present in the thread). 



Steve5D said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > The moderators, admins and owners decide what passes as artful...
> ...



 Moderators have the duty to uphold the rules as set by the admin as well as to interpret posted content and how it relates to the rules of the site.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2014)

Quoting Ovberread above where he wrote: C_ontext is also important and within the context of this thread that information was neither presented (that I recall) nor was it relevant to the direction the thread was going in which was a general "here's my gun". As a result *all the gun photos/posts were treated equally* for all members (*including, you might note, moderators whose posts/gun photos were previous present in the thread). *_


Ummmm, almost right, but not quite accurate. Pixmedic's reference to his carry revolver, the 38 Smith and Wesson Airweight +P referenced in posts 2, and in Post # 6, as a referenced quote, are both still present as I type. Also, it might be a good idea to squash the reference to a hoped-for Ruger in post #14. There might also be a few other firearms references that could cause horrible, awful, bad feelings on the part of gun-haters, but I have not fully read anything past page 2, and a couple of the last posts here on page 3. But I'd hate for it to appear that a moderator can describe his carry pistol by brand and model...you know, Smith & Wesson ,38 caliber, airweight, and capable of handling the more-potent +P loadings...so better squash those dangerous words, you know, just to be fair and all...


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> Moderators have the duty to uphold the rules as set by the admin as well as to interpret posted content and how it relates to the rules of the site.



But that's not what was said.

Essentially, according to Terri, the moderators and admins are the arbiters of what is "artful" or, in other words, what is "art".

Do you not recognize that there's a very disturbing issue with that?


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Moderators have the duty to uphold the rules as set by the admin as well as to interpret posted content and how it relates to the rules of the site.
> ...



No there isn't. Not unless the admin and moderation of this site somehow comes to become the undisputed global definition of art. 

It's a private site which sets its own rules and has moderation staff who aim to uphold them. This thread had purely and simply shifted to a "show your guns off" context which is not in keeping with the allowances made for guns to be posted to the site - hence the removal of that content. 

Also please respect the earlier mention by Teri and shift further questions to private messages - or if you wish to remain in the open forum raise a thread in the support and feed back section.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> sorry Steve, my bad.
> I should have known better.
> didn't mean to derail your thread.


Bad Moderator.........Bad, Bad Moderator..............10 lashes with an unexposed roll of Kodachrome.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > sorry Steve, my bad.
> ...



Make it hurt so bad, Cause it feels so good when you stop


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Moderators have the duty to uphold the rules as set by the admin as well as to interpret posted content and how it relates to the rules of the site.
> ...



I do get your point here Steve but I also see the flip side of the coin as well.  Unfortunately there are a lot of people who have very strong negative feelings about guns and sadly this often leads to threads that degenerate rather quickly into some very caustic stuff.  So really it's something of a necessary evil, the subject matter itself is simply too personal to some.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I do get your point here Steve but I also see the flip side of the coin as well.  Unfortunately there are a lot of people who have very strong negative feelings about guns and sadly this often leads to threads that degenerate rather quickly into some very caustic stuff.  So really it's something of a necessary evil, the subject matter itself is simply too personal to some.



I see the flip side to your flip side. Offense is a truly personal emotion that varies person to person. The issue lies within the intent of the action. Me intentionally spraying racial slurs on a memorial is offensive but that was the intended result if my actions. Me saying I am in favor of guns is an opinion and not meant to be offensive. A person may find my opinion offensive but it is their own personal emotion. The issues arises when people take thier own personal emotion and try to force others to feel the way they do.

Everyone has a right to say as they please and everyone has the right to be or not to be offended. It's called free speech and it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 4, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



I'm not sure Steve was talking exclusively about firearms. The Administrators decides whats art and whats not. Example, if they decide urban decay photos isn't art, they simply ban it under the rule that it's not artful.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I do get your point here Steve but I also see the flip side of the coin as well.  Unfortunately there are a lot of people who have very strong negative feelings about guns and sadly this often leads to threads that degenerate rather quickly into some very caustic stuff.  So really it's something of a necessary evil, the subject matter itself is simply too personal to some.
> ...



Well, not that I disagree with the sentiment - problem becomes how to you prevent the whole forum from degenerating into a total free-for all, knock down drag out?  The forum really isn't the right venue for that sort of thing, nor is it the purpose it's meant to serve.  So if folks want to debate the topic from either side i'm sure there are tons of options where they can go and say pretty much whatever they want on the subject from either side.

Granted it would be great if everyone could handle the topic in a mature fashion and agree to disagree - but the track record pretty much proves that isn't the case.  So I guess I can't fault the powers that be for trying to prevent what has proven to be more or less inevitable.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well, not that I disagree with the sentiment - problem becomes how to you prevent the whole forum from degenerating into a total free-for all, knock down drag out?  The forum really isn't the right venue for that sort of thing, nor is it the purpose it's meant to serve.  So if folks want to debate the topic from either side i'm sure there are tons of options where they can go and say pretty much whatever they want on the subject from either side.  Granted it would be great if everyone could handle the topic in a mature fashion and agree to disagree - but the track record pretty much proves that isn't the case.  So I guess I can't fault the powers that be for trying to prevent what has proven to be more or less inevitable.



Well sadly the root cause is that we all let our reptile brains drive our actions. Offense is essentially a misunderstanding or incomprehension of a given subject. From there it's a small trip to fear which is the number one base emotion right after hunger and sex.

Not much offends me. Censorship does because I fear a world where creativity is snubbed out. I am offended by celebrities because of their opulent wealth and I fear I am valued less because I am not wealthy.

The list goes on but fear is at the root of it all. If people were to internalize this they may not be offended as much. But at the end of the day we are all just big dumb animals.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 4, 2014)

Remember Hamlet????............just sayin',alot of accidents happen on an innerwebz message board.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 4, 2014)

2 batteries and 40 GB of CF


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 5, 2014)

Even though I don't agree with the mods judging what is "artful" and what isn't, I have no idea why my pictures were removed?

Even a picture of my pocket knife?


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 5, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> Even though I don't agree with the mods judging what is "artful" and what isn't, I have no idea why my pictures were removed?
> 
> Even a picture of my pocket knife?



Your photo was deemed unworthy of the "art" label, and has been treated accordingly...


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 5, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Your photo was deemed unworthy of the "art" label, and has been treated accordingly...



This is blowing my mind right now.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 5, 2014)

I never have anything larger than a 16GB card in my camera. I have come to the conclusion if a card where to become corrupt, I would not want more than that amount of data on it. So, most of my cards are 16GB with some extra 8GB's for quick shoots. I have a battery grip, so battery life is never an issue for me. I do have spares though.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh boy. TPF: We know drama. *circle R thing*


OK. I generally carry three batteries (I have three and space in my bag. Why not) and, unfortunately, one 8g card at the moment. I gave away my 4g with my Olympus E-450. I need more cards. Perhaps I should buy some more. You know, I think I'll go do that.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 5, 2014)

Memory: should probably have 3 but carry 2 cards.

Batteries: 2 batteries. I usually have a battery AC inverter with me anyway on important shoots for powering strobes in the field, and I bring my battery charger. Thus, I'm not concerned about running out of battery juice - I can plug them in and recharge them in the middle of the wilderness in 5 minutes if it comes to that. So it's only an issue of the battery flat out BREAKING, which seems unlikely to happen twice in a row. Also, if the battery does blow up or something, then my camera is probably fried anyway (acid leaking, etc.), so not gonna help a lot to have backups.

Lenses: well let's see
Portraits: 50, 85, 135 primes and/or a 70-300
Vacation: 28-135 and maybe one lightweight fast prime and something fun like a lensbaby.
etc.
So maybe I guess 3ish on average?


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 5, 2014)

kathyt said:


> I never have anything larger than a 16GB card in my camera. I have come to the conclusion if a card where to become corrupt, I would not want more than that amount of data on it. So, most of my cards are 16GB with some extra 8GB's for quick shoots. I have a battery grip, so battery life is never an issue for me. I do have spares though.



I've never thought of this.

Great point.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 5, 2014)

One 32gb sd card. 18-55mm STM lens. 70-300mm usm.  microfiber cloth. Two batteries. 12 aa batteries in a plastic case.  Rear lens cap, body cap, 2 lens hoods.  No gun and no knife.  And I think that is about it.


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2014)

kathyt said:


> I never have anything larger than a 16GB card in my camera. I have come to the conclusion if a card where to become corrupt, I would not want more than that amount of data on it. So, most of my cards are 16GB with some extra 8GB's for quick shoots. I have a battery grip, so battery life is never an issue for me. I do have spares though.



The problem I find is that each new generation of cameras has yet more MP crammed into them. So file sizes, esp if one is shooting RAW, keep going up very quickly. As a result the cards that used to hold a lot of photos are now only able to hold much fewer; this forces a push toward larger and larger cards even if the total actual number  of photos isn't changing much. 

Reliance wise I find that so long as you're not at the cutting edge (which is seriously expensive) memory cards are generally fairly safe and tolerances get better and better so that high capacity cards are less and less potential risk. Heck I've 2TB hard-drives in my computer now - if I went back 5 years I'd be scared of that much data on one drive - go back 10 and it would be hard to think what I'd need that much for - 20 years and it would be what's a terrabyte


----------



## runnah (Mar 5, 2014)

Overread said:


> The problem I find is that each new generation of cameras has yet more MP crammed into them. So file sizes, esp if one is shooting RAW, keep going up very quickly. As a result the cards that used to hold a lot of photos are now only able to hold much fewer; this forces a push toward larger and larger cards even if the total actual number  of photos isn't changing much.



Add in video and you go through cards like crazy. I can fill up 2 64gb cards in a day easy.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Quoting Ovberread above where he wrote: C_ontext is also important and within the context of this thread that information was neither presented (that I recall) nor was it relevant to the direction the thread was going in which was a general "here's my gun". As a result *all the gun photos/posts were treated equally* for all members (*including, you might note, moderators whose posts/gun photos were previous present in the thread). *_
> 
> 
> Ummmm, almost right, but not quite accurate. Pixmedic's reference to his carry revolver, the 38 Smith and Wesson Airweight +P referenced in posts 2, and in Post # 6, as a referenced quote, are both still present as I type. Also, it might be a good idea to squash the reference to a hoped-for Ruger in post #14. There might also be a few other firearms references that could cause horrible, awful, bad feelings on the part of gun-haters, but I have not fully read anything past page 2, and a couple of the last posts here on page 3. But I'd hate for it to appear that a moderator can describe his carry pistol by brand and model...you know, Smith & Wesson ,38 caliber, airweight, and capable of handling the more-potent +P loadings...so better squash those dangerous words, you know, just to be fair and all...



well, my comment has been deleted now as well. 
I assume that we are all good now?
all is right with the world?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Needn't be and going to be are two different things.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Quoting Ovberread above where he wrote: C_ontext is also important and within the context of this thread that information was neither presented (that I recall) nor was it relevant to the direction the thread was going in which was a general "here's my gun". As a result *all the gun photos/posts were treated equally* for all members (*including, you might note, moderators whose posts/gun photos were previous present in the thread). *_
> ...


Nope, the 10 lashes still stand.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Opps, one more thing, I also carry tripod.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 5, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Opps, one more thing, I also carry tripod.



So, would that fall under "batteries" or "memory"?


----------

